# RF power HX2



## Gentlegiant9400 (Aug 8, 2020)

anyone remember the old Rockford HX2's would move so much that it would separate the wire on the voicecoils. I had to keep re soldering it back on. Not only that but would make the fenders and roof flex on any car I put them in..those things were monsters


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

I remember them. Looking for one in good condition. I remember when they were new people use to have a pair in their old box Chevys down here in Florida. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

